

Sublime Text Plugin: Activate & reload Chrome with a keyboard shorcut - flexterra
https://github.com/gcollazo/BrowserRefresh-Sublime

======
wmeddie
It's a little known fact that you can easily make these kind of keyboard
shortcuts globally by making a Service. Here's how to make a global service
that reloads the browser:

    
    
      1. Open Automator
      2. Select Service
      3. Search for run Applescript
      4. Copy and paste one of the following Applescripts
      5. Change the Service receives selected drop down list to "No input" 
      6. Save the service  (Automator will ask you what to name it)
    

You can then find the service under "Services" inside the Application's Menu.

You can also assign it to a global shortcut by:

    
    
      1. Open the Keyboard section in System Preferences
      2. Find your service under the Services list
      3. Click the service to reveal the Add Shortcut button
      4. Type the shortcut (Like Command+Ctrl+R)
    

Applescript for Safari:

    
    
        on run
          tell application "Safari"
            do JavaScript "window.location.reload()" in current tab of window 1
            activate
          end tell
        end run
    

Applescript for Chrome:

    
    
        on run
          tell application "Google Chrome" to tell the active tab of its first window
            reload
          end tell
          tell application "Google Chrome" to activate
        end run

~~~
antris
Can anyone explain why these scripts that do the exact same thing for
different browsers are so different? How could one learn to write these
things?

------
edanm
For anyone who wants to make this in Windows, just script it with AutoHotKey.

I have shortcut keys that send me to all of my most-used programs. For
example, winkey+y moves me to chrome (if there are many open, it will cycle
through them). winkey+s to Sublime Text, winkey+t to Total Commander, winkey+b
to vim.

They're incredibly easy to write, and adding a refresh into it is child's play
(just add a ctrl+r after moving to the window in the script).

~~~
TeMPOraL
To see the power of AutoHotkey, look at this:

<http://www.autohotkey.net/~joten/bug.n.html>

A guy made DWM (a keyboard-operated tiling window manager[1]) for Windows
using AutoHotkey scripts. And I have to tell, after testing it for some time,
it is amazing (and tiling WMs are amazing in general).

[1] - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager>

------
sgricci
I just use LiveReload for this.

~~~
mutewinter
Yes. A thousand times yes. I used to have a vim plugin[1] for reloading Chrome
also. LiveReload[2] is far and away the way to go.

[1]: <https://github.com/mkitt/browser-refresh.vim>

[2]: <http://livereload.com/>

~~~
yolk
I am so happy. Thank you for these.

------
brickattack
I normally use Livereload, but this inspired me to whip up this Alfred
(<http://alfredapp.com>) extension -
<https://github.com/brickattack/Chrome_Reload.alfredextension>

If you map it to a global hotkey, you're not limited to using it in any one
program.

------
skeletonjelly
Can the OP edit the title to say "for Mac OSX" please?

What a rollercoaster of emotions you put me through

------
bradleyboy
Forked this so that it saves the current view (if unsaved) before reloading:

<https://github.com/bradleyboy/BrowserRefresh-Sublime>

------
runjake
Only works on Mac OS X in its current form, as it uses embedded AppleScript.

------
flhke
I've created an AutoHotKey script last month about that :

<http://pastebin.com/uXF5B5yy>

~~~
swah
Thanks, this worked for now!

